# Loader problems



## Islander21 (Jan 24, 2021)

Evening all,
I have a massey ferguson 1532 with a L 100 loader. Having a problem with the down function of the loader. I can get it to go down by moving the joystick a very small amount. If I push it too far you can see the lines load up pump labor and it almost stops going down. I did a hydraulic service hoping that would fix the problem, no change. Followed the service manual to bleed air off and still no change. All other functions work fine. Where do I go from here?


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Welcome to the board! I’m sure someone with some experience with your model will pipe in. 

When you mentioned getting it serviced, what all did that entail?


----------



## Islander21 (Jan 24, 2021)

Drained hydraulic fluid, changed spin on canister filter by rear tire, refilled with hydraulic oil, bled air off per service manual instructions.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

In all likelihood it’s the individual directional valve for the loader’s up an down function in the hydraulic block. It sounds like it’s just starting to open but then it’s sticking. It could be plugged or have a broken-off piece of o-ring in there. 

You will likely have to take it apart and clean it out and replace the o-rings at the very least. If you got a piece of metal shaving or dirt in there it could have carved it up and done more damage. But this is all speculation.

If it weren’t struggling on down pressure, then I would say you could look at some other things, but it sounds like it’s in that specific valve section. 

Again, others with specific familiarity of this control valve will have better insight.


----------



## Islander21 (Jan 24, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback. I'll take a look in there today. Gotta start somewhere


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

It all depends on your comfort level with hydraulics. If the joystick is still moving as it should, then you don’t likely have anything obstructing the spool. Hopefully, it’s just some crud blocking the port where the hose threads in.


----------



## Islander21 (Jan 24, 2021)

Are you referring to where the quick connect couplers thread in being plugged with crud? Assuming it not the actual feed line to the block because the other functions work ok. Side note on that I replaced all 4 quick connections about a year ago when the problem first started.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Yeah, the supply and return on the pump side sounds fine, as you said the other functions are fine. The coupler on the down line on the implement side could clogged and/or corroded impairing full flow. This is a pretty simple fix, so I would verify that first before tearing into the control valve. 

If you do end up determining it is the control valve and are planni gon paying someone to repair it for you, consider just buying a new one. Aftermarket ones are as little as $100.


----------



## Islander21 (Jan 24, 2021)

Sounds good I'll take a look and keep posting. Thanks again!


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Happy to help. Keep us posted.


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

did you replace the couplers because of the problem or did the problem start after replacing the couplers?


----------



## JES2 (Feb 8, 2018)

John Liebermann said:


> did you replace the couplers because of the problem or did the problem start after replacing the couplers?


Doe's this controller use cables to the main hydraulic valve block mounted on the back of the tractor. If it has that type of system . Replace the cables!


----------



## Jeff Fetchenhier (Jul 10, 2020)

Is your valve a stand alone control valve..not part of tractor? If your joystick is cable operated to the valve don’t just replace the cables! First disconnect the linkage that operates that particular valve section at the valve. Once you disconnect the linkage operate the valve manually. You will have to use a screwdriver or something in the hole on the valve spool to move it in or out. If you still have the problem with the joystick cable disconnected then of course the problem is in the valve which I suspect is your problem. On the spool you disconnected the joystick linkage from is a spring(s). It is underneath a cover on the opposite end of where you disconnected your linkage from. The cover is usually held on with two screws. The spring(s) are held on to the spool with a screw. Sometimes this screw will come loose and cause the spring not to center putting all functions out of sync. Or your spring may be broken. If disconnecting the linkage and operating the valve manually and your loader worked fine then you may need to adjust your joystick linkage.


----------



## Islander21 (Jan 24, 2021)

John Liebermann said:


> did you replace the couplers because of the problem or did the problem start after replacing the couplers?


Replaced them trying to fix the problem


----------



## Islander21 (Jan 24, 2021)

Replaced them trying to fix the problem. Originally it had the pointed ends I switched them to the rounded ends


----------



## Islander21 (Jan 24, 2021)

My control valve doesn't appear to have any cables it is on a l100 loader. It will stay with the loader when removing loader from the tractor


----------

